# pedigree guru's please step in



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my American bully bully ped he's ukc purple ribbon x3 soldiers legacy 
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database 
His bully ped will get put together later this week by the breeder and his papers are in the mail ....what do you Guy's think was he bred on a solid background ?

Him as a pup









Him at 8 months









Him present about just about 10 months 22" head 55 pounds and 17" tall at the withers ( shoulders ) 








Y


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That last pic he looks taller than 17" but pictures are deceiving. He has a LOT of filling out to do and he seems extremely "leggy" and "hockey" judging by that last pic. I hate giving opinions on other people's dogs but I know all the dogs in that ped and seen several.... I'd say he is going to look like his mom on the Classic side but his body, chest, and head need to catch up with those legs. 

Anyway, take a stacked front shot and a side shot and he can better be assessed, not by me lol everyone says I'm mean but it is hard to evaluate a dog off of pet pictures hon.


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

No your being honest and that's what I want that raw uncensored honesty ...
Thats the look I really want him to have classic bully... when I got him he was real under weight , I'll be the 3rd owner if your not counting the breeder. Breeder sold him at 6 months and I got him at 8 months 

But I'll get some better shits he does look tall in pictures but I think its his slim body that makes him look that way in pictures .... I havent measured him in a month I'll do that later to with taking better pictures


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Clashez said:


> No your being honest and that's what I want that raw uncensored honesty ...
> Thats the look I really want him to have classic bully... when I got him he was real under weight , I'll be the 3rd owner if your not counting the breeder. Breeder sold him at 6 months and I got him at 8 months
> 
> But I'll get some better shits he does look tall in pictures but I think its his slim body that makes him look that way in pictures .... I havent measured him in a month I'll do that later to with taking better pictures


You're putting him on a wicket? This dude of mine is 17" but you wouldn't think so by looking at him in pictures.








Pictures are deceiving. Just make sure he is stacked up and you are using a wicket to measure at the shoulders. Helps to have someone assist you.


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

No I'm using measuring tape


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder at what age do there bones stop growing
And what is stacked?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Clashez said:


> I wonder at what age do there bones stop growing
> And what is stacked?


A wicket is the only way to accurately measure a dog. Dogs grow up the first year and out the second but bullies can "pop" up to the age of 3 or 4.


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

And what is stacked? I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow for shots. I'll have them measure him


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

You're from Atlanta Georgia that were I picked him up from a kennel called bluemagic bullies.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

im familiar with both and I really feel it is a toss up , that dog is inbred both was littermate to littermate and back to that offsprings father. its hard to say you really have a bully dog vs a more terrier old edge dog. to me his head screams mikeland and I think his body will be more re, when he is round 2 1/2 you will have the finished product.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Clashez said:


> You're from Atlanta Georgia that were I picked him up from a kennel called bluemagic bullies.


Yeah I know of them but I have never done business or anything else with them. I know most everybody in the show world but I don't think they hit the shows too much.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Stacked































































I gotta go wash this hair dye out I'll explain it in words later but you get the idea I hope lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know bullies too well but I will say I love the dark fur and the light eyes! He is quite a handsome guy!


----------

